# Angeln trotz Blaualgen



## thomas72 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich habe vor, morgen an einem größeren Fischweiher auf Raubfisch angeln zu gehen.
Dieser Weiher wurde vor ca. 2 Monaten für Badegäste wegen Blaualgenbefall gesperrt, zum Angeln ist er jedoch freigegeben.
Würdet Ihr einen Fisch aus diesem Gewässer bedenkenlos essen wollen oder eher nicht?
Mir hat mal jemand erzählt, daß das Blaualgenproblem mit sinkenden Temperaturen wieder abnimmt und man dann Fische bedenkenlos essen kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß und Petri


Thomas


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

wenn sich der fisch nicht an den algen den magen verdorben hat ,warum solltest du dir deinen an dem fisch verderben ;+
kleinschreibung -bin grad am rauchen :q


----------



## Lazarus (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Um diese Jahreszeit sollten die Blaualgen eigentlich weitgehend verschwunden sein.

Wenn viele Blaualgen im Wasser sind, schmeckt der Fisch moslig. Vor allem Cypriden, aber auch andere Fische.
Mach also einfach den Geschmackstest. Wenn der Fisch stark moselt, wirst du ihn wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht essen wollen. Moselt er nicht, sind auch keine Blaualgen mehr da und du kannst den Fisch bedenkenlos essen.


----------



## thomas72 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Vielen herzlichen Dank!
Dann weiß ich Bescheid.

Gruß und Petri


Thomas


----------



## Pupser (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mach also einfach den Geschmackstest. Wenn der Fisch stark moselt, wirst du ihn wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht essen wollen. Moselt er nicht, sind auch keine Blaualgen mehr da und du kannst den Fisch bedenkenlos essen.



Genau, vor dem Abschlagen erst einmal abschlecken.
Wenn er modrig schmeckt, setzt Du ihn einfach wieder ganz schonend zurück.|bigeyes

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum manch einer seinen Fischen immer ein Küsschen gibt, bervor er sie wieder in's Wasser fallen lässt.:q


----------



## PAFischer (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Blaualgen sind keine Algen sondern Cyanobakterien und treiben nur auf der Oberfläche. Sieht man sehr gut wenn die Oberfläche bläulich schimmert. Man sollte kein Oberflächenwasser trinken, da Fische das aber eh nicht tun, ist es ziemlich bedenkenlos.
Sollte die Oberfläche nicht wirklich großflächig bedeckt sein, sollte das auf den Geschmack auch keinen Einfluss haben, da der Gasaustausch noch funktioniert.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Blaualgen sind keine Algen sondern Cyanobakterien und treiben nur auf der Oberfläche. Sieht man sehr gut wenn die Oberfläche bläulich schimmert. Man sollte kein Oberflächenwasser trinken, da Fische das aber eh nicht tun, ist es ziemlich bedenkenlos.
> Sollte die Oberfläche nicht wirklich großflächig bedeckt sein, sollte das auf den Geschmack auch keinen Einfluss haben, da der Gasaustausch noch funktioniert.



Quatsch, bis auf den Punkt, dass es sich um Bakterien handelt.


----------



## PAFischer (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Wie kommst du zu der Annahme es wäre Quatsch? ;+

Wenn man mit nem Totschlagargument kommt, sollte man dieses auch stützen können.

Falls Du Dich darüber evtl mal informieren willst, gibt es einiges an Lektüre. Auch Google ist ab und an Dein Freund, wenn man nicht gerade Wikipedia nimmt.

Ich habe das Thema ziemlich detailliert während der Ausbildung nach §11 TSchG und Paragraph 50§ Arzneimittelgesetz durchgenommen.

Solange man nicht direkt durch den Teppich plantschen will, oder das Wasser trinken, passiert Dir nichts. Das einzige was an "Blaualgen" absinkt, sind abgestorbene Teile.
Man sieht Blaualgen ziemlich häufig an Fischteichen und Aquarien. Man sieht dabei einen bläulichen Film auf der Oberfläche treiben, erinnert ein wenig an einen Ölfilm. 
Der Effekt, dass Fische "Moseln" kommt bei sehr starkem Befall, da durch die "Blaualge" zusätzliche Nährstoffe ins Wasser kommen.
Den Befall würde man aber auch sehen und riechen.


----------



## Steph75 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

@PAFischer.... 
Hätte man besser nicht erklären können.... Zusammengefasst... Schwimmen nein, angeln und fischverwertung absolut unbedenklich


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

So leid es mir tut, aber meine Erfahrungen sehen da anders aus - und decken sich mit dem Bericht von hier:
https://lauterbautzner.eu/tag/fischereibehorde/
In größerem Maße sind die von den "Blaualgen" abgesonderten Gifte für den Menschen (ich sage mal vorsichtig) "schädlich". 
Vor allem aber ist das aber geschmacklich eine absolute Katastrophe. Man freut sich auf lecker Fisch und beisst in einen, naja, sagen wir mal, "Komposthaufen".
Also, meiner Meinung, Erfahrung und Kenntnis nach passen "Blaualgen" und Angeln nicht wirklich zueinander!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Angeln wär nicht das Problem - mitnehmen würd ich die gefangenen Fische aber auch nicht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @PAFischer....
> Hätte man besser nicht erklären können.... Zusammengefasst... Schwimmen nein, angeln und fischverwertung absolut unbedenklich


 
Stimmt nicht. Blaualgen durchsetzen das Gewässer im Prinzip bis zur Sprungschicht und wenn es diese nicht gibt, bis zum Gewässergrund. Sie sind die Ursache für den "moselnden Fisch", also Fische (vor allem Karpfen), die moddrig schmecken. Solche Fische sind faktisch ungenießbar.

Karpfenbauern, die Blaualgen in ihren Fischweihern haben, halten dort drin fast nur K1 und setzen die Fische dann bis zur Verwertung in unbelastete Weiher um.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Blaualgen durchsetzen das Gewässer im Prinzip bis zur Sprungschicht und wenn es diese nicht gibt, bis zum Gewässergrund.



So ist es, Blaualgen / Cyanobakterien vermehren sich unter sonst günstigen Bedingungen dort, wo Licht vorhanden ist, weil sie meist Photosynthese betreiben. 



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu der Annahme es wäre Quatsch? ;+



Damit ist Dir ein Teil der Anwort gegeben - Cyanobakterien kommen mitnichten nur an der Oberfläche eines Gewässers / Aquariums vor, auch wenn es dort zu Ansammlungen kommen kann: klick klack.

Damit erledigt sich auch diese Aussage von Dir:



PAFischer schrieb:


> Sieht man sehr gut wenn die Oberfläche bläulich schimmert.



Das was Du hier als Symptom für Blaualgen beschreibst, ist ein Biofilm (auch aus Bakterien) auf der Oberfläche bzw. an der Grenzfläche von Luft und Wasser, der nicht auf Cyanobakterien schließen lässt. Bläulich schimmern häufig Biofilme, wenn Bakterien vorhanden sind, die eine Eisenüberschuss im Wasser als Nahrungsgrundlage haben. Dagegen kämpfen viele Aquarianer, die es zu gut mit ihren Pflanzen meinen. Das ganze sieht man auch öfter mal in kleinen stehenden Gewässern mit stark eisenhaltigem Grund / Grundwasser, so z.B. in der Lausitz, wo ich herkomme.

klick klack

Cyanobakterien sehen dagegen z.B. so aus:

klick

oder auch so (im Aquarium):

klack


----------



## PAFischer (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Ok, is wohl schon etwas lange her......da hast Du tatsächlich recht und ich sollte nochmal ne Runde nachsitzen. 
Auch die Schmieralge die auch auf dem Gewässergrund vorkommt ist eine Blaualge. Bei starkem Befall schwimmt dann die abgestorbene Masse wie ein gelb - brauner Film durchs Wasser.

Aber auch hier ist das Fazit noch richtig, dass man einen Befall der die Fischqualität mindert schon auf die Ferne durch den Geruch des Gewässers und auch an der Optik des Wassers feststellen kann.

Bei einem starken Befall riecht das Wasser modrig - muffig, natürlich merkt man das dann auch am Fisch.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ok, is wohl schon etwas lange her......da hast Du tatsächlich recht und ich sollte nochmal ne Runde nachsitzen.



War vielleicht auch etwas harsch abkanzelnd von mir, hatte keine Zeit für lange Erläuterungen. Nichts für ungut. |wavey:


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln trotz Blaualgen*

Man wird alt wie ne Kuh und l......
Hab mich noch nie mit der Materie beschäftigt weils mich nie tangiert hat.
Hab es immer für ein Allergikerproblem gehalten.


----------

